# Superdrol



## JAXNY (Mar 29, 2014)

Has anyone used superdrol  or have any knowledge of it. Its hard to believe but I know nothing about this oral other than its supposedly the most powerful out there, and sides are horrible. Can anyone enlighten me on this particular oral.    I may want to give it a try??


----------



## event462 (Mar 29, 2014)

Isn't it one of those pro hormones? I'm still a newb so I really don't know that much. If it is, I would be weary!


----------



## Yaya (Mar 29, 2014)

Most know I don't do orals anymore


But...I tried superdrol back in maybe 2005 or 06..The brand I used was from the original maker "anabolic xtreme". When I did superdrol I had no idea how powerful it was gonna be. I actually bought it over the counter and didn't research it. I took it solo due to the fact I was uneducated on the product and was trying not to run gear at that point in my life..Well was I in for a pleasant surprise, within 3 days I had my strength increase and back pumps.. After a couple of weeks I gained close to 10 pnds and was loving this shit and knew it wasn't good for me because of the toxic feeling I had. I eventually stopped due to the painful pumps and I also found out what was really in the shit.

I say give it a try..I found it to be stronger and faster acting then dbol. I didn't bloat but got nailed with a mean case of gyno 3 months after stopping superdrol, call it delayed or whatever but I know the superdrol had something to do with it since that was the only hormone I took that year.

If someone doesn't respond to superdrol then somethings wrong with either the person or the product..it's strong shit and u know  when on


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 29, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Most know I don't do orals anymore
> 
> 
> But...I tried superdrol back in maybe 2005 or 06..The brand I used was from the original maker "anabolic xtreme". When I did superdrol I had no idea how powerful it was gonna be. I actually bought it over the counter and didn't research it. I took it solo due to the fact I was uneducated on the product and was trying not to run gear at that point in my life..Well was I in for a pleasant surprise, within 3 days I had my strength increase and back pumps.. After a couple of weeks I gained close to 10 pnds and was loving this shit and knew it wasn't good for me because of the toxic feeling I had. I eventually stopped due to the painful pumps and I also found out what was really in the shit.
> ...



What daily dose were you taking YA YA and for how long. And what was the shit You found out that was in it? So is toxicity high in this.  How would it compare to halotestin?


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 29, 2014)

*alright someone isn't gonna like it but expiremented with SD and found that most people have no idea what it is capable of.
I messed around with dosage and duration and found that by week 5 you should be done due to the reason that the gains drop off.

Now hold on to ur seat..!!

superdrol on a high dose is pretty friggen impressive, big big pumps, huge strength gain, lean mass.
So here it is:
wk:01) 60mg a day spread evenly
wk:02) 60 mg a day
wk:03) 40 mg
wk:04) 30mg 
wk:05)30mg

use plenty of NAC & ALA 

Be warned superdrol loves carbs and if ur not using enough the lethargy is enough to cause u to fall asleep at work..!

Doses are high but trust me it's worth it IMO.*


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2014)

I had some serious nausea from SD. Pissed cause by all accounts it's great for strength. Ran it at 30 and couldn't eat at all.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 29, 2014)

I have to be honest...I don't remember the dose but I'm pretty sure it was the recommended dose on the bottle (I never over do it)..

Finding out what was in it was the fact that it was a methylated oral steroid and like I said I was trying to stay away from gear completely at the time. 

As far as comparing to halo I really have no clue.. I just remember feeling like shit after a couple of weeks and not even realizing it was hepatoxic. A friend of mine ran superdrol for like 2 months and actually got his bloods checked and his liver values were all fukked up..they almost admitted him. I will reach out to him and ask him exactly what happened and dose he was using.. 

I will post on this thread when I get the details


----------



## Yaya (Mar 29, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I had some serious nausea from SD. Pissed cause by all accounts it's great for strength. Ran it at 30 and couldn't eat at all.



I actually remember feeling hungover the entire time


----------



## Yaya (Mar 29, 2014)

And..I know plenty of other guys personally and on the boards who have used it and still do with no problems..

But like I said, when ur on..u will know


----------



## Oldebull (Mar 29, 2014)

There are plenty of logs and S-Drol write ups floating around the net. Most of them hold true.

I've used it before a few times, and in fact, I stocked up when they were banning it, so there are a couple of bottles stockpiled back home. It is quick acting and effective. The sides are harsh. I stress, as most will, that this is not a PH, it is a designer steroid, with the effects and side effects of a true oral steroid.

Gains will come with both strength and size. 10-15 pounds of bodyweight, and 20-30 pounds on your lifts, are not uncommon over a month's cycle at a full dose. (I do not remember dosing off hand, three pills daily of what I had, don't remember what a pill measured.)

Sides are as mentioned- back pumps, lethargy, acne (although I got this mostly coming off cycle), shedding of hair, dehydration (pissing dark yellow no matter how much water I drank). I never got labs, but I believe it does a good job of shutting you down.

So, with that being said, I don't want to make it like this is the most evil thing out there, and I am scaring you away. I just want you to be aware that this is powerful, and before you jump into it, be eduacated.

I would recommend it at a moderate or low dose, no more than three weeks at a time. Be sure you have real pct, not OTC stuff, handy and use it. Supplement with liver protection, before, during and after. Abstain from drinking while on. Drink water, then drink some more. Taurine, and electrolytes are a good thing to supplement with to minimize back pumps.


----------



## goodfella (Mar 29, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> *alright someone isn't gonna like it but expiremented with SD and found that most people have no idea what it is capable of.
> I messed around with dosage and duration and found that by week 5 you should be done due to the reason that the gains drop off.
> 
> Now hold on to ur seat..!!
> ...



This^^^^ is the worst advice anyone can give or do with Superdrol. I'm sorry if it's harsh but it's the truth. If your going to run it, you can make gains off as little as 10-20 mg's a day, with 30 mg's being the suggested higher dose. I've ran it as low as 10 mg's a day and then moved it to 15 mg's mid 2nd week and still stacked on 10+ lb's within less than 3 weeks. I've also ran it at 40 mg's and still made the same gains as the low dose. Now, I am telling you from my own experience, that this is not one to **** around with at stupid doses unless you want to end up with acute pancreatitis flare up's, which I promise you will be the worst pain of your life coming from the left side of your abdomen. From there, you'll more than likely be stuck in the hospital on saline bag after saline bag of bac water depending on how bad your lipase and amylase are (mine amylase:511 lipase 491 both a lil more than 5 times they shud have been), you wont even be allowed to drink water but suck ice chips for a few days till everything drops, then from there, the recover begins and you'll more than likely be at your weakest state and have lost a lot of weight as well making it that much more difficult to do anything. You'll be on a strict liquid diet for 4-5 days and then must be on a fat free everything diet for the next few following days. And no I dont drink any alcohol/beer even. I was also running cycle assist/liv52/tudca daily with it, which somehow kept my liver healthy n strong, but didn't do shit for my pancreas/kidney's or other organs.

I'm only say this because I do not wish this on my worse enemy and would hate for anyone else to deal with this. So I'm promising and begging you all from my own experience, "DONT **** AROUND WITH THIS ONE DOSE WISE"! 

I'm not saying dont run it, but if you do decide to, watch for sides, back pumps/feeling tired all day/BP. Start out at a low dose, 10mg ed first week, 20 mg ed 2nd week (personally feel 20mg's is more than enough) 30 mg ed 3rd week, 30 mg ed 4th week and you shud be able to keep it all if not loose 2-3 lb's after. It really is a amazing hormone, but just not for me anymore. Hope this helped you out some bro.


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 29, 2014)

As I said " someone's not gonna like it"........... ^^^^^ !

Myself I have run it several times ( lost count ) I am oral medication resistant but still tried the recommended doses. 10/20 mg was very slight gains 30 is where I started to see positive.

These were all separate cycles not just a jump in dose.
Only sides as I said were lethargy, back pumps.

i felt worse using epi .......
As all of our answers are , This is my 2 cents!


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 29, 2014)

We are all different. Some of us react differently to things than others. Thank you guys for the advice. I'll know to be cautious with this one and start out at a low dose and proceeded to a higher depending on how I react. Sounds like this could be a fun one but needs to be proceeded with caution. Not like your average Dbol.


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 29, 2014)

It upped my strength on the weights and i put on some size but the pumps were too much for mma training.  Its a hard to explain feeling.  Like a wicked pump with your heart racing at twice what it should.


----------



## Rfagazzi (Mar 29, 2014)

I've tried it several times. Each time I had to stop due to extreme lethargy. I finally gave up and dumped it all. Hope you have  better luck then I had.


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 29, 2014)

I ran it twice @ 20-30mg/day. It was a while ago, but I vaguely remember my total weight staying about even while I lost ~1.5 inches off my waist, so for me thats ~6lbs of fat recomped into muscle, which IMO is pretty fckin impressive for 5wks.. And the strength gains and vascularity were considerably noticeable. 

My advise would be start at 20 mg / day - split doses. It will kick within the first week. Every 10 days if you feel good bump it up 10mg/day. Do that until you feel like shit then drop it down 10mg. Run for 4-6wks, any longer and I'd get blood work done before you start and every 2wks thereafter.


----------



## goodfella (Mar 30, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> As I said " someone's not gonna like it"........... ^^^^^ !
> 
> Myself I have run it several times ( lost count ) *I am oral medication resistant but still tried the recommended doses.* 10/20 mg was very slight gains 30 is where I started to see positive.
> 
> ...



Ha THAT^^ Just felt that was terrible advice to give to anyone since not everyone is resistant to oral medication lol. I mean shit man, before you give advice on something the way you ran it, may wanna just point something like that out in your first post...


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 31, 2014)

goodfella said:


> Ha THAT^^ Just felt that was terrible advice to give to anyone since not everyone is resistant to oral medication lol. I mean shit man, before you give advice on something the way you ran it, may wanna just point something like that out in your first post...



Yout right Bro my fingers go faster than my head most of the time I don't even think about it.

My bad!


----------

